# 2x Phrag. kovachii's



## eOrchids (Jan 21, 2016)

Hey all,
After waiting about 3.5 months, two of my kovachiis has finally opened.

First plant:











NS: 14cm

Bought it from Ecuagenera in 2014. Second bloom; first spike blasted.

I plan to self it since it is very light in color and there is a strong presence of white on the flower.

Second plant:





Bought it the same time as the plant above. First time bloom!

NYEric, I will take a pic of the whole plant once both plants are in full bloom. :wink:


----------



## troy (Jan 21, 2016)

great bloom, very interesting shape


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 21, 2016)

troy said:


> great bloom, very interesting shape



I do agree the shape is a bit off, but it is light in color and very flat.


----------



## trdyl (Jan 21, 2016)

I like the color a lot! The petals seem to really standout against the sepals.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks! For a non-Phrag guy...  anyway, can you take a photo with another light source, that one seems over-exposed..


----------



## abax (Jan 21, 2016)

Interesting flowers. I've never seen that much white on
a kov before.


----------



## Clark (Jan 22, 2016)

Whole lot of attractive real estate you have now!
Congrats!


----------



## Camellkc (Jan 22, 2016)

Jealous! Flowering a kovachii is nearly impossible in my City!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 22, 2016)

i like the darker ones


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 22, 2016)

Interesting tones for me as well.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 22, 2016)

I hope it will improve with future blooms.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 22, 2016)

Good growing and interesting coloration.


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 23, 2016)

1/23/16 Update:


----------



## Denver (Jan 23, 2016)

to me that is a special plant. My favorite are the all around purple ones but I prefer this to ones that have an almost brown dorsal.


----------



## Hien (Jan 23, 2016)

The update photo does show how gorgeous these two flowers are


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 23, 2016)

Very nice color!


----------



## Justin (Jan 23, 2016)

I like it. Congrats.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jan 23, 2016)

Congrats on the blooming of these giants.


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 28, 2016)

Well with the second plant in bloom and first plant is starting to fade, I decided to take a group photo of them. All flowers have a NS of 15 cm. Enjoy!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2016)

When it fades you can give it to me!


----------



## Marco (Jan 28, 2016)

Congrats. They look both look great.


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 30, 2017)

At it again...





[/URL][/IMG]

but only one flower this time...

The other one is in low sheath...


----------



## trdyl (Jan 30, 2017)

Lookin' good!


----------



## troy (Jan 30, 2017)

What are you going to name the seedlings for your selfing? I would defenitly like to know!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks for the update. You going to any shows?


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 30, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for the update. You going to any shows?



I will going to Deep Cut in the coming weeks; Saturday, of course. :wink:



troy said:


> What are you going to name the seedlings for your selfing? I would defenitly like to know!!!!



Once I get any seedlings, I will decide.


----------



## eggshells (Jan 30, 2017)

Love the pale one. Congrats.


----------



## adiaphane (Jan 30, 2017)

The pale colors <3


----------



## abax (Jan 31, 2017)

I love them all for various attributes and you've done
a fine job of growing and blooming them. I have some kov
crosses and am working up the nerve to try the species.
You give me hope that I can do it!


----------



## Justin (Feb 1, 2017)

Nice


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2017)

Maybe I'll see you and Clark at Deep Cut, that Saturday.


----------

